
Beware the ‘mother of all credit bubbles’ - hotgoldminer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/beware-the-mother-of-all-credit-bubbles/2018/06/08/940f467c-69af-11e8-9e38-24e693b38637_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9acb469a0c84
======
IlyaStam
there is nothing wrong with stock buy-backs. If you don't know what to do with
your cash - give back to investors, so they could invest it elsewhere.

